# Seiko 6105 8000T



## epic booka (Apr 13, 2013)

Hey could anyone please help out with ideas as what to do with this and what it is??


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Nice find.

I'm no expert, but the date calculator makes this July 1969 vintage.

I think the people that know about these things, would be interested in a better picture of the face and a bit of history on the watch.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi give to me please very nice old seiko i would to have it and its is from july 1969 ,you need 50 post to sell on this forum by the way is it working and keeping time by the way ,if you put on ebay you will get good money for i wish i had found it.all the best woody77.


----------



## epic booka (Apr 13, 2013)




----------



## epic booka (Apr 13, 2013)

it runs for a short period when you shake it but feels a little loose inside so im not overly keen to continue doing that but the hands and date change and everything seems ok


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

> Hey could anyone please help out with ideas as what to do with this and what it is??


you can wear it , its a watch 

*or you can put it on ebay.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

It looks to be an all original vintage Seiko diver, which if you give it some TLC with a new crystal, and possibly a service, it will look at lot better 

Oh and a new strap 

Here's one of mine.


----------



## 41malc (Jul 20, 2013)

I have the same watch, but glass is a bit scratched is there any way to polish up the glass to remove the scratches ?. otherwise is in perfect working order and keeps great time.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

41malc said:


> I have the same watch, but glass is a bit scratched is there any way to polish up the glass to remove the scratches ?. otherwise is in perfect working order and keeps great time.


Not really..... It's possible, but not cost / effort effective.... Just get a new crystal, or should I say, get a new crystal put on it ..... I reccomend sourcing the correct crystal yourself ( eBay ) then sending it off to a Seiko experienced watchie.....


----------

